# New Basement Windows Installed Without Screws



## WestEndReno (Jan 31, 2010)

Quick window question to all,

For the second time, I have seen basement windows installed only using shims, spray foam and caulking. Both times it was in a brick to brick application and the windows fit perfectly with only <1/4 gap in total. The spray foam held the windows fine and worked better than batt insulation. Secondly, there wasn't a need to add aluminum to the exterior as the caulking was fine. The low profile frames added extra light and looked better than retro.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

We don't do much in the way of basements down here. But our windows and doors are required to meet some pretty stringent fit and fastening schedules.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i think i gotta few basement windows installed like that:whistling

but there still in near as i can tell,foam and perimeter caulk can hold pretty good





but if anyone asked i never said this:whistling


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I have done it that way multiple times. The only other thing I do is plaster the outside of the window opening with mortar mix to create a nice sloped "sill" and sides. Looks good, allows for a buckless window which lets more light and air in.

I always screw the window up into the bottom of the wood sill plate whenever one is present.


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Flat window clips fastened to the side frames of windows then fastened to interior side walls. Interior jamb/trim to cover clips.:thumbsup:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

GregC said:


> Flat window clips fastened to the side frames of windows then fastened to interior side walls. Interior jamb/trim to cover clips.:thumbsup:


Basement windows??

Cauld and foam with the outside sill done like greg works very well, if there is no window buck.


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Framer53 said:


> Basement windows??
> 
> Cauld and foam with the outside sill done like greg works very well, if there is no window buck.


Thanks Framer53...Yes, sorry, I left that part out. :whistling 

Too much coffee here...I'm buggin!


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a couple of photos we did at a 150 yr.old Lutheran college basement using clips and vinyl trim to cover interior clips. Foamed and caulked exterior.

Turned out great considering what they had. i can find my _"before"_ picture. 
Too much coffee!


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Exterior before & after.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Been there, done that. If i am ordering new windows for a basement however i will generally allow for an ACQ 2x frame to be installed first, then i will screw the window to that, GMOD


----------



## WestEndReno (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys for all info, I have a few windows to install and its a great way to add more light to a basement.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Done it with spray foam, caulk and adhesive. Done it with blocks around it. 

Sometimes there is no other way than spray foam.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

New construction windows in most cases installed without screws. Windows installed after framing is done, windows are installed when foundation is being plastered, and windows are shimmed and cemented in from both sides.


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I know this is common practice these days, but with the last 2 NEW homes I built I always installed a treated window buck for all my basement windows. Sure, little extra work and money but looks so much better. 
I believe setting them in the "pour" or in direct concrete is a sh*t way of doing this. (no offense to anyone) I have replaced so many old basement windows and it would have been nice if there was a buck there.
Really, whats the added cost in doing it right when they are built new?:no:

It's just like Patio doors set right in the slab. I have removed and replaced so many patio doors that are in the concrete its sick! Why not install a treated sill in the concrete. Are builders just that cheap these days?
I know every dollar counts, but where is the pride in your work? :furious:

Anyone agree?


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

GregC said:


> Hey guys, I know this is common practice these days, but with the last 2 NEW homes I built I always installed a treated window buck for all my basement windows. Sure, little extra work and money but looks so much better.
> I believe setting them in the "pour" or in direct concrete is a sh*t way of doing this. (no offense to anyone) I have replaced so many old basement windows and it would have been nice if there was a buck there.
> Really, whats the added cost in doing it right when they are built new?:no:
> 
> ...


I totally agree, it is extra work, but well worth it. The house should be built to replace the windows at least twice. With all the crappy track homes (offense intended as needed) that are slapped together as fast as possible, so many guys think its normal not to have a treated buck or plate around basement openings.


----------



## GregC (Jan 24, 2010)

YES... you got it! :thumbsup: 

I hate to say, but some of the so called builders today don't even know what a window or door buck is! :no:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

With all the crying and complaining about 'scabs', I have to admit this thread really surprises me. You do all the rest of the windows in the house correctly (and would be quick to call anyone who didn't, a 'scab'.) yet with a basement window it's OK to skip those same correct construction details?

I'm really not kidding. This is hard to understand from a forum of professionals.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

that's true,but i think the op was talking about replacing the existing hopper style windows that were installed 50 years ago with no buck

window companies only offer a couple of sizes of basement windows
so there is no room to add one

do enough of these replacements and you will learn how to trim the vinyl frame down to get these in:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*window warranty/operation*

IMO ,most of the windows specifications on the installation tell you "not" to use expanding spray foams as a filler or used to mount the window, this could effect the operation of the window and they will void the warranty if installed in this manner- no offense to you Westendreno.
I personally would not do it the way you have stated,as far as standard size- The company I deal with will make the window at custom sizes within the parameters of the style of window ,with the buck opening fastened with Tapcons and then fasten the window according manufacturers recommendations, insulate and finish trim/caulk. If you have an opening that will not allow for the buck - use the tapcons instead of the screws that were shipped with the window- insulate the jamb gap and fill with thin-set inside and caulking around the exterior of the window. on aside note - that window is a DH and could have been measured with the buck included.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh dh? yea they gotta have a buck or screws atleast i thought we were talking typical hopper or slider basement windows

i think west end just saw these

thing with foam is the companies say they won't cover damage caused by foam,if your good with a foam gun and use the right foam you should have no problems


----------

